# Fireworks - how to center the webpage?



## Therese (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a made my entire website in photoshop and optimized it in fireworks. Now there is one challenge left... finding a way to make sure that the site is centered as people see it in their browser. (At the moment it "sticks to the left) - Is there any easy solution to go about this? I do not want to go via Dreamweaver if I do not have to. Are there any plugins for fireworks that could solve this challenge? 

I would appreciate any helpful hints as I am eager to have my site finished... :smile: 

Therese


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

how did you format your site in fireworks... tables, css, other?


----------



## Therese (Aug 23, 2005)

*not my only challenge*

I have just made the slices - haven¨t given the formatting that much thought - pherhaps thats my problem - I should read up...
Now I have another challenge as well which is more urgent. I was able to upload some of my pages and link them together (even though they still stick to the left ;-) Howver on our site we operate with two types of menus and some of the names on the buttons are the same. I am a bit confused in terms of the link/alt/target to get it all together properly.
Design is our strength - not optimizing for web - I want my page out - and I am loosing my patience..... help... :sayno: 

THANK YOU


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Therese said:


> I am a bit confused in terms of the link/alt/target to get it all together properly.


There's nothing too complicated about the link, alt, and target options (superficially at least). The link should just be set to http://www.yourdomain.com/page.html/, or something like page.html
alt is simply an alternate text that can be added to an image. This text is only seen if the image does not load, or if the user is utilizing an assistive browser that reads the page.
You shouldn't even need to touch the target options unless you want to do something like open the page in a new window, or link to an anchor on the page. I'm not sure if I answered your question, please feel free to elaborate on what you need. Also, if you're willing to share the URL of the site, I'm sure we could give you additional help.
-Six


----------



## Therese (Aug 23, 2005)

*pages opening in seperate browser windows*

:sayyes: getting closer....
The page is almost up and running - and the links between them are working . However my challenge now is that when you click a button to go to another page it opens in seperate browser windows... What is it that I am doing wrong now I wonder? To get a feel of our page (which still stics to the left) you can go to www.mira-creation.com the limes act as buttons originally - I just removed the links on this to have something on the domain until we are ready to upload the rest.

I would be really happy if I could get some helpful advice so I can finish the site - Thank you!


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

therese, if your links are opening in a new window, it is most likely that fireworks is putting in target="_blank" into your links. Either find the target field in fireworks and leave it blank, or go into your code and erase _target="_blank"_ from the link (heres what it'll look like <a href="yourpage.html" target="_blank">


----------



## Therese (Aug 23, 2005)

*where do I access the code*

Thank you for your advice. I am not able to delete and leave blank as the code "stics" - where do I access the code to delete that way? :sad:


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

well, if you don't have an html editor and fireworks won't let you change it, you could always open the file in wordpad or notepad (i find wordpad works better). If you haven't tried it before, I recommend giving macromedia dreamweaver a try... they offer a free trial.
-Six


----------



## Therese (Aug 23, 2005)

*one last question...*

THANK YOU!!!!!!! :smile: Who could have thought it was that easy to open the html coding in my text edit program and just delete... I feel a bit blond now... One last question which should sum it up for me - it links back to my first question in this thread... Is there any way that I could give a command in the html coding that ensures that the page is centered in stead of clinging to the left? If I find out I will finally be done with my first web page (and probably not hte last...)

Therese


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

well, one way would be to create a centered div.
_<div align= "center">
everything you want centered goes here
</div>_

If you used css to position all of your elements, you could add this tag to the beginning of your css code.
_body {
text-align: center;
}_


----------

